# Playing in the yard!



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

The buds are trying to grow and the flowers are trying to bloom and the grass is almost green but not quite yet. Tiger and Lily don't seem to care. They are just glad their little paws don't have to step on cold snow anymore! Enjoy these photos of kitties playing outside!






















































































































And then all played out sleeping on my bed...


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

You're a good photographer. I loved the winter scenes, and now these. Of course you have some mighty good looking photomodels.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Agreed with Jeff! Beautiful shots with BEAUTIFUL models! Love these pics!! :luv


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kidcat,
AWESOME shots!! I don't know which "set" I like better, the Snow ones...or...the Spring ones!
Gorgeous kitties!
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

ooh so gorgeous. Such great photos and like others have said beautiful models to work with


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful pictures. They look so happy.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Such a playful pair!

Pic 4: , Lily gives propers to the paparazzi and her adoring fans!

Tiger's SO orange boy!


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you for all the lovely compliments! They really do love to be outside!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Ha ha, I like the 'woodchuck' pose.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

That IS funny!


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

How cute! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

They're so beautiful, and in such different ways. Great, great photos. I love the action shot that you got! And yes, the meerkat imitation made me laugh too!


----------

